# Best Toner/Moisturisers, etc??



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

I am starting the New Year on a massive health kick, including pampering myself a bit more too! I always tone and moisturise and have switched over the years between various makes as you do!  Am ready to buy a new set now as at bottom of jar for my last lot (incidentally from Aldi!) so just wondered what you girls think are really good products - I don't want to spend a fortune so really any of the Loreal / Olay kind of brands rather than Clinique and Clarins - although if there's something fantastic there please tell me!!!

I want something with a bit of anti-ageing btw!  

Love Jen xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I use Olay 7 signs of aging and find it brilliant. You can usually find somewhere with an offer on so it costs around £10, though it;s supposed to be £15ish.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I find it really hard getting a moisturiser suitable for my face, i have combination skin so most products are too dry or too oily for me. Recently i have started using Marks and Spencers skincare products and so far so good, it is the best ive tried in a while and only £3 a pot. Apparently it is a big company (clarins i think) that make these for Marks and there is apparently another big brand that does their make up so im going to try that next. They do all diffrent ranges like anti aging, balancing,nourishing etc. Do a little search on the Moneysaving expert forum as they had lots of information.  I generally find all the expensive ones useless and the ones that are £10 and under work great, i tried a lot of the fancy ones thinking i was missing out lol


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi girls 

I absolutely swear by Liz Earle products and I think there are some good deals coming up on QVC.  I used to buy clarins, lancome etc as well as trying the cheaper alternatives.  A friend recommended Liz Earle and I am sticking with it.  I got a starter pack of cleanser, toner and moisturiser for £38 and it has lasted me ages.  I also got 2 sample tubes of other stuff and 2 of the muslin cloths in with the starter pack (you remove the cleanser with the cloth after soaking & wringing in hot water).  The cleanser is so gentle you can rub it over your eyes with no irritation whatsoever and the pump bottle gives you just the right amount so you don't use too much.  You do still need an eye make up remover though otherwise you get mascara all over your cloth.  You can use the cloths over and over as they go in the washer.    

I have combination skin and it is very sensitive.  I've never been happier than I am with these products and at such a brilliant price as well.  I'll be looking out for the new offers on QVC so will let you know if I see something coming up.  Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I used to use The Body Shops Vitamin E night cream which was fab but they have now changed it, so I have switched to Lush's Celestial cream , it is absolutely heavenly and suits my sensitive combination skin.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya.....

I LOVE Liz Earle products & they last for ages .....however i recently ran out of moisturiser & brought the one from ALDI that has won loads of stars in mags ....i think it was only £1.90 & its great .....have also tried their cosmetics & pleased with them too ....

Hope XX


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks girls, certainly given me a few to look into!

Love Jen xx


----------

